# Haldex Blue Install and Impressions



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*--> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <--*

Ok, so I put my Haldex Blue controller on about a month ago, and have waited until now to do a write-up because I wanted to have time to get a feel for it and understand how the car drives in all situations. Here are my install and driving impressions:
Install 
Wow, whats a PITA to install! I had to use a crappy little hex wrench to remove the two hex screws, and then had to line up and install the new controller. This install, which requires dealing with two plugs and the two hex screws, took me about 3 hours, give or take. Unplugging is fine, and removing the stock controller isn't bad, but getting the new one on is the tough part. The biggest problem was getting the gasket lined up and in the proper place, and I actually ended up not having it on initially because it fell off. Don't use a rubber band like the instructions say; I used a zip tie, and this not only held a lot better than a rubber band, but the thickness gave me a chance to thread in the hex bolts before fully tightening them (a huge help). Make sure you jack the car up as much as possible, and have a lot of patience. My big problem was that I assumed it would be easier than it is (it also helped once I shortened my hex wrench with a dremel







) - its not a super-hard job, but rather tedious, so don't think it'll just be an hour job. All in all though, I've done harder car work.
Driving Impressions 
Before I talk about how the car drives, I want to make clear that I installed the Haldex Blue after I had already installed my 19mm Neuspeed ARB, so driving feel may be a little different if you choose to install the Blue first. As for my set-up, the car is far better than it was before I put in the Blue. My big complaint about the stock TTq was that the front wheels would slip/understeer, and THEN the AWD would kick in, and drag the rear end around. I hated how my AWD car acted and felt mainly FWD, unless something bad was happening; I also hated how the car felt like it would lunge when I hit the gas hard (again, like FWD). The Neuspeed bar got rid of the major understeer that the stock TTq exhibited, but it still felt basically like a FWD car because of the power delivery.
My Haldex Blue got rid of all my complaints from above. When I accelerate, I can feel the power going through all four wheels; this got rid of the lunging feeling, and actually made the car feel faster/more powerful, because it accelerated flatly. The same feeling of composure and control came into play with turns as well. My TTq no longer understeers before snapping into where it should be in the turn, but rather corners flatly and in a very controlled manner all the way through; consistent power to all four tires is far better than the "slip/oh s**t!/AWD kicks in" feel the stock TTq had. This car can be throttle-steered with ease, and I've never felt the kind of slippage we all have with the stock AWD set-up. I've gotten my car to lightly drift through turns on pavement, and in the snow I'd bet it could keep up with a WRX; this car is _amazing_ in the snow. I always wanted a WRX/STi (I'm a rally geek), but never got one because of the quality; I'm happy to report that I now have something thats comparable to the feel of the WRX, but which also looks awesome and is far better built.
So, in the end, I think that the Haldex Blue is a completely worthwhile upgrade. It took me a long time to bite the bullet and buy one, as I had heard that this piece was too expensive, or was useless for the street, but I disagree with both. This is not some "track-only" performance piece, but rather one that I use and appreciate in everyday driving. I am anal about my car, and constantly notice how it is driving, how well it accelerates/brakes/turns, if something feels different, etc., and this piece did not disappoint. Is it expensive at $745? I don't think so, because it is made by Haldex for the TTq/R32 Haldex system, and is literally plug-and-play. I looked into other parts, and everything else I saw was third-party, ghetto and questionable. Will this turn a TTq into a drift machine? No, but you'll be hard-pressed to find the handling limits on the street without being stupid; my car handles very well, and just keeps turning through turns without any understeering or BS. This is a part that will make your car feel better in all driving conditions, and I've gotten a lot more confident about my car after the Blue was installed. It feels and drives better, I have a lot more fine control, and, in all honestly, acts like it should have from the factory. Considering what I paid for the car, $745 is a cheap upgrade for the improvement. Props to MJM for a good deal, and I highly recommend the Haldex Blue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:57 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*

I definitely want to get one some day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Does this wear any parts out faster?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (Jettapimp)*

Sounds like a legit upgrade.. .suspension is first on my list still though!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I aggreee with everything you said....Install was a major PITA but it was worth it. I dunno if I got the top bolt tight enough, but it wasn't leaking any fluid. Maybe tomorrow I'll try shortening the allen key like you did.


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

Do me a favor, and try to note the Haldex fluid color when you do your next change. I have no reason to suspect the blue controller at this point, as my TT has 136,000 miles on it, but I have seen a Haldex clutch slip code one of the last times I checked codes. Not long before this, I noticed that the Haldex fluid looked much darker than previous changes. 
I've run a Blue controller since last summer, approx 25,000 miles ago. (I do alot of driving).
Other than this, I have to agree with the original impressions of the handling with the blue controller, but I have to add that I didn't have nearly as much trouble installing it. Hardest part was getting the bolts straight before I tightened them, I had one that continually wanted to cross-thread. The rubber band just needs to be tight. Took me about an hour. Oh, and make sure everything is good and clean under there.


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*

I received my new blue controller about two weeks ago from MJM, can you share the details around your custom hex wrench....it would be good to have any custom tool work done prior to getting under the car next weekend. Thanks


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

I too want this upgrade really badly. winter streets here suck ass and I too am getting tired of the Lunging to one side when trying to get going. thank you very much for the write up it def. put this mod ALOT higher on my list of things to do. 
First of which being to get my bumpers fixed and full 60k done ASAP ahah. 
I am very sure that I have seen your TT around and love it to death! wish I could feel the diff. between your TT and mine. 
The ARB is that the front or REAR?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

Its the rear 19mm Neuspeed bar. Also, my "custom" hex wrench involved cutting off about a 1/2" from the longer side; this was just for room.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yea, thanks for the review. i wasn't sure what was up with my mediocre Quattro feel..but I guess I'm not the only one.
I still love having Quattro..but I guess it can be nicely upgraded with the haldex controller..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

do they make a small rectangular haldex emblem to put on instead of Quattro?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

My controller came with a 3D sticker...I'm going to put stickers somewhere eventually, possibly under my rear-seat delete cover (whenever the hell I finally build it)


----------



## rizaler32 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*

Thanks for taking the time to review the product. I was contemplating purchasing the big blue for a couple weeks and based on your opinion and advice, I got on the mjm site and forked over the ends. I'll let you know about the installation. Seems like its hit or miss based on the alignment of the replacement. Thanks again though.


----------



## RaveGreen_Dub (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (rizaler32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I plan on updating this thread whenever I do new suspension/handling stuff...I plan on struts and springs sometime this summer, along with a better alignment. I also might put the stock rear ARB back on for the hell of it to see how the car feels with JUST the Haldex.


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Thanks!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*

I posted this elsewhere, but since I don't know if it will ever make it to a sticky, I'd post here too.
Installed the Haldex Blue controller today. The install really isn't that bad. Just be prepared to spend about 2 hours to do it right. From the start, be prepared to drop the exhaust from the cat back. That's to remove the heat shield over the rear muffler. That's makes it much easier to unplug the wiring. Also, remove the plastic stone shield covering the gas tank. That gives you a couple more inches to work on getting the controller out. Also, get a small 4mm hex (allen) key. Other than that, take your time.
Been driving it for the last 2.5 hours. As others have said, not much difference during normal driving. However, the car seems faster off the line, boost is smoother (don't know why), and turns are awesome. Why it doesn't come from the factory like this I can't understand!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (JettaRed)*

im so jealous.


----------



## aka johnny blahzay (Aug 13, 2006)

this is sims......i didnt have to do any of that. you can get to it without dropping the exhaust or removing any guards.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (aka johnny blahzay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aka johnny blahzay* »_this is sims......i didnt have to do any of that. you can get to it without dropping the exhaust or removing any guards. 

True. But it's easier to get to it with the stuff out of the way.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Gotta say I love this mod! The real difference is not night and day, but rather I can drive a little more confidently on the back roads. The car always felt a little twitchy before, now it's like glued to the road. Very predictable and controllable.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here's what you need to do next!!!! THIS is even more noticable since you have the blue box
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1730908.phtml


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Dammit, I'm so jealous, I want that so bad. It's sweet to hear a driving impression, too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now all you need is a front Quaife, and you'll have more diffs than an Evo







That's in my plans...someday, lol


----------



## Mevans607 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I know that this question has been beaten to death on Audi forums everywhere...but I'm going to ask it anyway haha. Why would I get the blue Haldex controller over orange? I do track events semi-regularly (about one DE every two to three months) so I feel like orange would be a better option for me. Is there any downside to getting orange instead of blue?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Mevans607)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mevans607* »_I know that this question has been beaten to death on Audi forums everywhere...but I'm going to ask it anyway haha. Why would I get the blue Haldex controller over orange? I do track events semi-regularly (about one DE every two to three months) so I feel like orange would be a better option for me. Is there any downside to getting orange instead of blue?


$$$$$
Blue is cheaper.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mevans607)*

Blue is arguably better than an Orange for street. You cannot turn a Blue into an Orange; you have to settle or buy both. The MkII TTq and new R32 have a Haldex Gen II switch as on option, with stock, blue, and orange settings in one switchable unit (dash switch). Its so sick, but won't fit our Haldex system


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

It's raining in L.A. right now. It now doesn't take much throttle AT ALL to step the rear out. I now understand why it didn't come this way from the factory. not all would stay out of ditches.
but it's still really easy to bring back. but this is when it's rainy:
go thru intersection in 2nd. 
roll on gas abit more than needed
rear steps out noticably
turn into slide abit
car goes back in line
feel like hero


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

It may be too soon to tell, but it seems I'm actually getting better mileage with the Blue. There may be some logic to that if the front and rear are better balanced, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_It's raining in L.A. right now. It now doesn't take much throttle AT ALL to step the rear out. I now understand why it didn't come this way from the factory. not all would stay out of ditches.
but it's still really easy to bring back. but this is when it's rainy:
go thru intersection in 2nd. 
roll on gas abit more than needed
rear steps out noticably
turn into slide abit
car goes back in line
feel like hero


Yeah, but the same thing will happen with an A4 with the Torsen AWD system. And it comes from the factory that way.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_It may be too soon to tell, but it seems I'm actually getting better mileage with the Blue. There may be some logic to that if the front and rear are better balanced, but I really don't know for sure.

I would expect the opposite. If the car is typically driving just the front wheels, there's less drivetrain drag. But, I'd be happy to be proven wrong...please keep me updated on your MPG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
I would expect the opposite. If the car is typically driving just the front wheels, there's less drivetrain drag. But, I'd be happy to be proven wrong...please keep me updated on your MPG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That might be your initial assumption, but why do yo think there is less drag? You still have all the weight and moving parts, so the "drag" would be no less.


----------



## v3rtig0 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (JettaRed)*















this makes me wanna order mine today...as i sit here waiting for my car to get tinted. 
tax season is coming soon!! the extra 600 is going to come in handy...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

You will have MORE drag with the blue and orange. no doubt about it. the stock set up uses only the front wheels more. you may have the same weight, but you do not have drag of all the drive parts. it's the same as a 2 wheel dyno putting out more power than a 4 wheel, with the same engine. it works the other way too, since it's effeciecy. now the only reason you would get worse gas mileage is that the blue/orange boxes use the rear wheels more. it has nothing to do with balance (until it comes to traction and cornering). 
now your comment on the A4 having this ability to rotate the rear stock is obvious. BUT that car loses out BIG time on the freeway since it can NEVER not power the rears. a TT is great on the freeway for this very reason. it hauls ass on the freeway.......it's two wheel drive!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_You will have MORE drag with the blue and orange. no doubt about it. the stock set up uses only the front wheels more. you may have the same weight, but you do not have drag of all the drive parts. it's the same as a 2 wheel dyno putting out more power than a 4 wheel, with the same engine. it works the other way too, since it's effeciecy. now the only reason you would get worse gas mileage is that the blue/orange boxes use the rear wheels more. it has nothing to do with balance (until it comes to traction and cornering). 
now your comment on the A4 having this ability to rotate the rear stock is obvious. BUT that car loses out BIG time on the freeway since it can NEVER not power the rears. a TT is great on the freeway for this very reason. it hauls ass on the freeway.......it's two wheel drive! 

Well, I've noticed no decrease in mileage since installing the Blue and it's too soon to tell of any increase. If there is an increase, it's only a couple tenths of a mile per gallon, e.g. 22.8 mpg to 23.0 mpg.
My comment about the A4 was in response to the comment about setting the stock Haldex controller to be front biased to avoid the rear coming loose.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i really don't think you'd EVER notice a decrease in mileage. i just don't find it possible to increase. Maybe, just maybe if you went thru a full tank of gas at the track, it'd be less with the blue.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i really don't think you'd EVER notice a decrease in mileage. i just don't find it possible to increase. Maybe, just maybe if you went thru a full tank of gas at the track, it'd be less with the blue. 

Well I was concerned that my mileage would suffer before getting it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

If you look at the stock vs. Blue power transfer graphs (can't find them), you'll see the Blue goes into full lock much more quickly. If you're cruising, however, you're going to be below the locked position, and MPG will still be like stock FWD-ish cruising. I wonder what the Orange would do...


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Can't wait to tell you....
I had taken advantage of HPAmotorsports Xmas sale, and ordered the Orange in December, for $849 + $50 shipping, they're in Canada.... Had it installed last month : the thing avered itself faulty, no response, no electronic connection with the system, not operating!! I send it back and I'm waiting for another one. They say they will test it before sending it . Waste of time, of result, of shipping money,of mounting, demounting, remounting $$$... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Mr.2TT at 6:50 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

That sucks, but it'll be a good time once its on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_If you're cruising, however, you're going to be below the locked position, and MPG will still be like stock FWD-ish cruising. 

That's awesome!
Thanks for the input.


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

on a dyno if the wheels arn't breaking traction, the haldex should be disengaged right?


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (brian1973)*

another question= does the stock system ever lock up under full throttle? or must it have a wheel slip?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*

It "locks" under heavy acceleration as well


----------



## jmag21 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (mcguijo)*

Who is the MJM website? I've been trying to find a blue controller for less that $900.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_It "locks" under heavy acceleration as well
\
no , it needs 6 degrees of slippage of the front to engage the rears.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (jmag21)*

its MJMAutohaus, but prices have risen since I wrote the original post, but you should be able to find a second-hand/used on for less


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_its MJMAutohaus, but prices have risen since I wrote the original post, but you should be able to find a second-hand/used on for less

I found mine right here on the Vortex in the VW Mark IV - R32 "for sale" area - $550 shipped. Only had 3k on the unit.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (darrenbyrnes)*

Actually with the Blue or Orange you do *NOT* need slippage to engage the rears. It hooks up off of throttle response, hence beating the engine to spinning the fronts before it has locked up the rears.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_its MJMAutohaus, but prices have risen since I wrote the original post, but you should be able to find a second-hand/used on for less

You're in Georgetown? Jump on I-35 and drive South for about 45 minutes. We're up the road from you in San Antonio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, like the other poster said, the price of them have gone up from Haldex. We all have the weak dollar to thank for that. Either way, take a look at our current price on them on our site and let us know if you find a better deal on a new one. If you do, I don't see why we can't work with you on meeting it or beating it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- ([email protected])*

I'm in IL, but a friend just moved to Texas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe I'll visit when I do


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'm in IL, but a friend just moved to Texas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe I'll visit when I do

Oops, that post was supposed to be for the fella below.

_Quote, originally posted by *jmag21* »_Who is the MJM website? I've been trying to find a blue controller for less that $900.










We're up the road from you, mate.


----------



## DJackie (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- ([email protected])*

Where can I buy the controller ?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: --> Haldex Blue Install and Impressions <-- (DJackie)*

MJM is where I got mine, but a lot of vendors sell it, and you can also find a cheaper one by trolling the boards or eBay


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, got mine from the R32 classifieds.


----------

